# Very Questionable Draft



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well I liked Brandon Hunter with the 56th pick, but the rest of the draft was disappointing. It's not that Banks is a bad player, but I think Troy Bell will be just as good (Jerry West agrees with me), and they should have gone after a free agent pg, not a rookie.

What I can't believe is that Peter May was right about the Celtics taking Kendrick Perkins. What a questionable pick. I suppose Ainge was looking for the next Amare Stoudamire, but I think Perkins is closer to DeSagana Diop. 

I also can't believe that Badiane slipped to #44. I mean, the Knicks took Slavko Vranes-- a total klutz-- ahead of him. Badiane is going to be a player in two years, and Houston was very lucky.

The second round was kinda crazy. There were 5-6 guys who went undrafted who are much better than guys who were.


----------



## Birdman33 (Jun 9, 2003)

This draft had the potential to be great for the C's and it turned out to be a huge letdown. The C's are going regret passing on Lampe, Howard,Pavlovic, etc. and settling for a overrated(by Ainge) high school player who won't be the next Amare, Jermaine or even Diop. Brandon Hunter will be the C's best rookie.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For some odd reason, I don't feel as bad about this draft as I would have if I read this in a mock. Infact, when I read May's mock, where we took Banks and Perkins at 16 and 20, I thought he was a moron. Now, we got those two at 13 and 27 and for some reason, I just feel good about it. 

I hope we bring Chris Marcus and Wayne Wallace in for the summer league and see if they can make the squad. I would have prefered them to Hunter, but I know absolutely nothing of Hunter, so that doesn't mean much, does it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, the Celtics should've taken Sofoklis, Lampe, or West...but what they came out with was good.

Marcus Banks is a very good all-around PG and is a strong floor leader. He should start for the Cs right away. Kendrick Perkins could end up being a very nice player. He isn't the next Diop, because he isn't as...large (I'll be as kind as possible), and he is much more coordinated than Desagana.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> For some odd reason, I don't feel as bad about this draft as I would have if I read this in a mock. Infact, when I read May's mock, where we took Banks and Perkins at 16 and 20, I thought he was a moron. Now, we got those two at 13 and 27 and for some reason, I just feel good about it.
> 
> I hope we bring Chris Marcus and Wayne Wallace in for the summer league and see if they can make the squad. I would have prefered them to Hunter, but I know absolutely nothing of Hunter, so that doesn't mean much, does it?


I guess I agree with you - as there are sure to be a hundred and one contractual problems with Lampe. Considering how OBie doesn't seem good at teaching rookies, maybe it is just as well that this draft went along the lines of the drafy of a couple years ago.:sigh:


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

We are still lacking rebounding, Perkins is a big time project. Lets hope the free agency field delivers someone good. What's the second rounder like?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Second Rounder....*

He's a bit undersized but he can BANG. Second best athlete in Chicago combine behind Troy Bell. Strong. Good rebounder. Could make the team.


----------



## BostonCeltics_33 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Oh Well*

I didn't want Banks, but at least Ainge put his balls on the line with Perkins. Hunter I like. Always need rebounding.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Brandon Hunter was the leading rebounder in the country. He's built like Sweetney, but without Sweetney's offensive skills in the low post. However, he is just as good as Sweetney defensively.

He was definitely a good pick at #56.

As expected, some very reasonable players went undrafted, including English, Nswondu-Amadi, Hatten and Boyette. It will be interesting to see who shows up on the Summer league roster.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I'm happy w/ Banks, he wiLL provide impact, Hunter is best Rebounder in the country? Sounds Like a steaL to me...Perkins, Danny sees something, don't ya' Liek seeing a H.S. guy on our team 4 once? I do...Exciting........


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yes, the Celtics should've taken Sofoklis, Lampe, or West...but what they came out with was good.
> 
> Marcus Banks is a very good all-around PG and is a strong floor leader. He should start for the Cs right away. Kendrick Perkins could end up being a very nice player. He isn't the next Diop, because he isn't as...large (I'll be as kind as possible), and he is much more coordinated than Desagana.


Also, Diop had (or has) foot problems, and I think that really slowed his development. Does Perkins have any nagging injuries? The guys looks pretty huge, though. Hopefully, he'll be able to hold his own against other bigs.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*What I liked*

We addressed needs.

We needed a better playmaker as a PG and Banks may be the answer there. He is a good defensive player and will allow Walker to return to his normal position and concentrate more on offense. We still have Bremer @ PG and Delk should be playing more @ SG. (Don't think Gaines was the answer at PG and Ridnour "can't even defend the chair Jay Bilas was sitting on" was not going to get playing time without D).

We drafted a C. He is a project but has good size 6' 10" (barefoot). He is taller than Sofoklis, and that was maybe the difference. Perkins @ 27 was a good pick. There are no guaranteed picks late first round so... I like him @ 27. @ 20 would have been another story.

I really was pushing for Brandon Hunter @ 56. He has great strength and is a great rebounder. A little undersized, but so is Ben Wallace (Not saying he is Big Ben), and nobody complains about that.

Lampe probably wasn't going to play the next year or two.

Maybe Kedrick Brown wakes up and starts flying all over the court. Banks should be the best news for Kedrick since he was drafted.

I have accepted the picks. Not going to complain about them. It's not like we have the top two rookies of the draft, but I think we did ok. Also, I wanted picks that were going to be with the team next year, I think they all will be.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What I liked*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> We addressed needs.
> 
> We needed a better playmaker as a PG and Banks may be the answer there. He is a good defensive player and will allow Walker to return to his normal position and concentrate more on offense. We still have Bremer @ PG and Delk should be playing more @ SG. (Don't think Gaines was the answer at PG and Ridnour "can't even defend the chair Jay Bilas was sitting on" was not going to get playing time without D).
> ...








I agree...The draft was a toss-up after the first few picks and I think we made the best of it...As I said in another post, I am excited to have a H.S. pLayer w/ Perkins size and abiLity...Hoping he gets minutes next year and shocks everyone...Hunter I know nothing about, just that he was the Leading rebounder in the country Last year, I think? If so, I'm thinking big second round steaL...I Love Banks...Can't wait to see him in green........


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yes, the Celtics should've taken Sofoklis, Lampe, or West...but what they came out with was good.
> 
> Marcus Banks is a very good all-around PG and is a strong floor leader. He should start for the Cs right away. Kendrick Perkins could end up being a very nice player. He isn't the next Diop, because he isn't as...large (I'll be as kind as possible), and he is much more coordinated than Desagana.


We couldn't take West because that wasn't our pick at 16 where he was available. Also, I'm not really big on West because He seems a bit too small for a powerforward and he's not a small forward at all. 

Perkins on the other hand, is a LARGE man. I think if he can get himself in better shape, we could have an Amare situation on our hands where the high schooler is ready to go already just because he has the NBA body, even though I hate that phrase, I don't mind it applied to high schoolers. He doesn't have Amare's athleticism, but he moves well at his size and playing in the east, there won't be too many good players bigger than he is at 6-11, 280 pounds.

If Banks is a running point guard, then I think we had a great pick. Ainge wants the team to get out and run and I think that we have players that can do that now. Banks is a runner, Pierce can run, Brown can fly (if the C's go fast break next year, look for that guy to break out like Richard Jefferson), there aren't many PFs faster than Antoine when he doesn't have an injured knee, and at center, Perkins and Battie can move rather well. Off the bench, Delk is a guy who needs to be out running. 

As for the Hunter pick, like about everyone else on this board, I've never seen him play. But, if he's the NCAA's leading rebounder, its worth a shot. Particularly at 56. If Hunter does anything, even just making the team, we got a steal there.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> If Banks is a running point guard, then I think we had a great pick. Ainge wants the team to get out and run and I think that we have players that can do that now. Banks is a runner, Pierce can run, Brown can fly (if the C's go fast break next year, look for that guy to break out like Richard Jefferson), there aren't many PFs faster than Antoine when he doesn't have an injured knee, and at center, Perkins and Battie can move rather well. Off the bench, Delk is a guy who needs to be out running.


So they are all going to be running. With or without the ball? Who is going to get the rebounds to get all of this fast breaking started? No rebound=no fast break.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Rebounding will continue to be an issue, but atleast now when we get the rebounds, running will be an option since we already have the guys who can do that.

Also, I saw on the "matrix" as Tirico called it last night that the Celtics were third to last in the NBA in assists. Another place where Banks will help.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

If you haven't seen banks play, you're in for a treat. That kid is easily the best pg in this draft and will probably win ROY. Think near Baron Davis-type athleticism with probably the sickest handles you'll see outside of a streetball game. Honestly, he can break anybody down off the dribble.

He went from viritually unknown to a lotto pick on the strength of 2 workouts. Like Ainge said, if the celtics wouldn't have set up that fake shoulder injury and he'd have worked out for more teams, no way he's available for them. 

And I think Perkins will eventually be the best C out of this draft. 18 years old, 6'10/6'11 and probably still growing, decent athlete, willing to work, with solid fundamentals and a love for the game.

If he reaches his potential, which is likely due to his attitude, he could be a solid double-double guy.

Ainge IMO did a great job with the picks he got and I think the Celtics are poised to take the east in 2 or 3 seasons with their current team.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> And I think Perkins will eventually be the best C out of this draft. 18 years old, 6'10/6'11 and probably still growing, decent athlete, willing to work, with solid fundamentals and a love for the game.
> 
> If he reaches his potential, which is likely due to his attitude, he could be a solid double-double guy.
> ...


Dont' wait for Perkins to grow an inch or two and reach 7 feet. As an 18 year old, like myself, you're pretty much done. If Perkins gets an extra couple of inches of height and I, stuck at 5-8, don't, its just not fair.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't be surprised when Hunter makes all-rookie 2nd team. He is good player. 2 more inches and he is top 10 pick.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Don't be surprised when Hunter makes all-rookie 2nd team. He is good player. 2 more inches and he is top 10 pick.


I'm a celtic fan, and I'll always be positive, but... I think maybe with an extra two inches @ 6'9" (maybe 6' 9.5") he would have been locked for the first round. To say a top 10 pick is a little high. But I agree, he may be a steal... specially with Boston's lack of muscle inside he should see a good amount of time.

For one time I thought that we were going to grab Britton Jhonsen with that second round pick. But when I realized,Hunter was on the board and we worked him out... I knew he was the man.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont' wait for Perkins to grow an inch or two and reach 7 feet. As an 18 year old, like myself, you're pretty much done. If Perkins gets an extra couple of inches of height and I, stuck at 5-8, don't, its just not fair.


its possible, im 19 and still goin


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont' wait for Perkins to grow an inch or two and reach 7 feet. As an 18 year old, like myself, you're pretty much done. If Perkins gets an extra couple of inches of height and I, stuck at 5-8, don't, its just not fair.


My cousin was 5'11" untill he was a Junior in College, and then he grew 5 inches in one year. Now he is as tall as me. And i'm only 15.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I'm 5'9" and justturned 19 @ the end of MaY...My doctor said I shouLd be @ Leas 6foot...I sure as heLL hope so, that wouLd imprive my b-baLL game so much........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> I'm 5'9" and justturned 19 @ the end of MaY...My doctor said I shouLd be @ Leas 6foot...I sure as heLL hope so, that wouLd imprive my b-baLL game so much........


Lol, your short. I am 5'10 1/2"(with shoes), and I'm only 15.

NOTE:Shoes add about a half inch.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry, but I'm not sold on Banks. Yeah, he has great D, but come on, he's a streaky shooter in the C's jack-a-three-30 times a game system D). Yes, the system is changing, and Banks will be good for the fast-break, but how much better is Banks than the likes of Tony Delk and JR Bremer? Slight upgrade, imo.

I liked the Perkins pick. They need a banger like him. I dont agree with the Hunter pick. True, he was a great rebounder, but the MAC division sucks and I would've taken Andreas Glyniadakis instead. True, he's unknown, but that's the great part about him . Good future pick there.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Growing after 18*

When David Robinson arrived at the U.S. Naval Academy for his plebe year, he was 6'6". When he reported for duty to Submarine Base Kings Bay, GA at the ripe old age of 22, he was 7'1". So maybe Kendrick can grow an inch or two, but I agree it's doubtful.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Sorry, but I'm not sold on Banks. Yeah, he has great D, but come on, he's a streaky shooter in the C's jack-a-three-30 times a game system D). Yes, the system is changing, and Banks will be good for the fast-break, but how much better is Banks than the likes of Tony Delk and JR Bremer? Slight upgrade, imo.
> 
> I liked the Perkins pick. They need a banger like him. I dont agree with the Hunter pick. True, he was a great rebounder, but the MAC division sucks and I would've taken Andreas Glyniadakis instead. True, he's unknown, but that's the great part about him . Good future pick there.


I feel the opposite. Although I would have preferred a FA point guard, I'm convinced that Banks was AT LEAST the second best pg in the draft. On NECN last evening they showed two long clips of Banks playing defense. In one sequence he strips the ball from his man and then throws a spectacular no look behind-the-back pass to finish the break. He will be fun to watch. Thank god they didn't end up with Ridnour.

Perkins, on the other hand, is a huge question mark in my mind. He is big, but slow. He will be able to score with his back to the basket, because he has a soft shooting touch. But will he be a decent rebounder against other big men? Will he be foul prone? With an 18-year old so much depends on attitude. Is he coachable? Does he have a buring desire to be the best, and to win, or is just being in the NBA enough for him?

It occurs to me that the player who could most benefit from the presence of Banks is Walter McCarty. Last year there were countless times when McCarty got up the floor ahead of the defense but no one got him the ball. Too bad that Waltah will probably be gone.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel the opposite. Although I would have preferred a FA point guard, I'm convinced that Banks was AT LEAST the second best pg in the draft. On NECN last evening they showed two long clips of Banks playing defense. In one sequence he strips the ball from his man and then throws a spectacular no look behind-the-back pass to finish the break. He will be fun to watch. Thank god they didn't end up with Ridnour.
> ...


Leo Papille called Perkins the type of guy that you'd be happy "if your daughter brought him home." If Leo Papille has daughters, that's a worthy compliment. From what I have heard about this guy, he's very coachable and ready to work at getting himself playing. He's also very eager to play, which is nice. He seems unwilling to settle for no playing time just because he's a rookie out of high school.

By the way, why are people putting him behind Sundov in depth charts? Sundov is a joke.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Kendrick will be the better pick over Banks, he's the only reason I'm not upset about this draft.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sundov v. Perkins*

Well, that is because Sundov knows the system and is probably a better defender at this point. You have to figure Perkins won't get a ton of minutes in Year 1, right?


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Sundov v. Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Well, that is because Sundov knows the system and is probably a better defender at this point. You have to figure Perkins won't get a ton of minutes in Year 1, right?


hopefully perkins jumps ahead of sundov soon though, and sundov is stuck on IR all year, and hopefully perkins gets decent minutes to develop as fast as possible.


----------

